# summit 180 max ss



## bryan300wsm (Dec 30, 2007)

I`m thinking about getting one. I have used a API gram slam supreme for awhile now.What do you all think about the summit.


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 30, 2007)

Super  nice stands. Very roomy and like all Summits, very quiet and lightweight. Great stand.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 30, 2007)

What Greg said.

I own two summit stands and would hate to have to part with them.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 1, 2008)

I've used the api's for the last 10 years or so. And thought they where as good as it gets. That was till when I climb in a Summit. On my scales the Summit was 5 pounds lighter and a Little Bigger stand to boot. They Climb better, sit Better and Carry better. aint much more to say. Think you'll like'm.


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ga-Bullet said:


> I've used the api's for the last 10 years or so. And thought they where as good as it gets. That was till when I climb in a Summit. On my scales the Summit was 5 pounds lighter and a Little Bigger stand to boot. They Climb better, sit Better and Carry better. aint much more to say. Think you'll like'm.



 I agree,, I have used both and the Summit is my first choice.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have only owned Summit.  Love the stands plus the customer service is outstanding.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 1, 2008)

this Viper SS is all aluminum an weighs dern near nothin ... sets up in about a minute  and  is very comfy too set in for a while.........I have had a few climbers but I doubt I will ever buy another brand...


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 5, 2008)

Summit viper the best!


----------



## Cwill15 (Jan 5, 2008)

I got the 180 max ss for christmas. I haven't gotten to use it too much since I have just gotten it but the times I have used it I have loved it. More comfortable than my tree lounge.


----------



## scott mclain (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 6'4 and 330 lbs.  I bought the 180 max ss at the begining of season and am real impressed.  IMO you cannot go wrong.  My dad hunts from the viper but came down and hunted from my 180 max ss and has already picked one up.  The guys at my hunt club were amazed at the plateform size, etc and 1 guy has already purchased one.  You will not go wrong with this stand.
The differance in the max and max ss is not just the weight limit.  Thw max ss seat platform is 2"  larger.  This allows most people to actually pull there elbows in close to their body for extra comfort and warmth.  Cant be beat.

Best price around is adventure outdoors $289  vs $350 cabelas

Any other questions shoot me a pm

Scott


----------



## bryan300wsm (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for all the info guys.looks like i cant go wrong with one.


----------



## zeke392 (Jan 21, 2008)

*2008 Summit*

I seen the new 2008 stands by Summit at the ATA Show last weekend and I think they will be a hit. None of these 4 will compete with the 180 Max (no comfort seat, 300 lb capacity, standard width), but, depending upon what your looking for, you might like them. They made 4 new stands called the Edge Series and have re-designed the bracing which allows them to make the platforms 3 inches longer. The Viper style stand also gets about 4 more inches of room inside the wrap around bar, front to back. I don't know if they are up on their website yet but you can check www.summitstands.com to see.  

I think $289 for the 180 Max is a great price!


----------



## whitworth (Feb 1, 2008)

"I'm 6'4 and 330 lbs. I bought the 180 max ss at the beginning of season and am real impressed."

"$289 vs $350"

I checked the dimensions of my 12 year old aluminum tree stand, and it has similar size, just a little smaller, and faces towards or away from the tree. Weight is 21 pounds, seat 10"x 18", platform 18" x 29", load 250 Lbs., tree limit 6" -17".  I put in new foam in the seat and back cushion, so I'm pretty well set.  
Paid a lot less.   Since I'm three inches shorter and over 120 pounds lighter, my tree stand fits good on long waits. 

I'd hate to pay all that money to replace it though.  But Summit looks like a good tree stand.


----------



## K80 (Feb 2, 2008)

bryan300wsm said:


> thanks for all the info guys.looks like i cant go wrong with one.



Sure can't, I love mine.


----------

